# hoo fort (medway)



## shadydarkside (Mar 10, 2009)

me mate had a dingy so we braved the wild waters of the river medway (i cant swim  )
after gettin to the middle of the river and notciein water around my feet and him relisein had hadent put in the plug thingy we could see our landing spot 







way in 





way up to top 








































this was prob my best explore but its scarey shit gettin too it because its right out here 

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=51.403232&lon=0.581261&z=15.8&r=0&src=msl

was goin to do Fort Darnet but the water got very rought


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 10, 2009)

Fantastic report and pis mate. Really liked the big ol Gearing cogs. You must have had a scary journey out there. Rather you than me! nice one anyway.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like a rather comic moment was had with your boat 

Seriously good effort though -a great lookin Fort. Going by the FlashEarth linky, looks like there's another for to the right. Any plans to check this one out?


----------



## shadydarkside (Mar 10, 2009)

thats fort darnet .... im hopein to do it sometime


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 10, 2009)

shadydarkside said:


> thats fort darnet .... im hopein to do it sometime



Hopefully you'll remember the plug next time, or it might be a case of Fort "darn-it" 

Hope you make over and back


----------



## djmartyc (Mar 10, 2009)

nice one shady love the pics & i take my hat off to gettin in that dingy & crossing the water lol!!if you use google earth you can a better image & there is 12 or so wreck's there!


----------



## mr_bones (Mar 10, 2009)

Great to see this place done.



Lightbuoy said:


> Hopefully you'll remember the plug next time, or it might be a case of Fort "darn-it"



Top form their Lightbuoy


----------



## LiamCH (Mar 10, 2009)

Ten out of ten for getting there! There was an abandoned building near me that was on the wrong - and inaccessable side of the canal, but before I could get the chance to get my rubber dinghy out and visit it suddenly turned into a giant crater. Well done. I love old forts like this.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice work, youre brave to get at it in a rubber dinghy tho! I've been very tempted but with our boat being in Southampton, it's a bit of a mission!!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 10, 2009)

This is well nice, shady. Don't think I've seen any photos from here before...excellent site.
Love the pics of the steps over the archway...ferny goodness! 
Well done for going out there.


----------



## Amiee (Mar 11, 2009)

Pictures are really good! 

Looks a really nice place, the arches are lovely


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 11, 2009)

it sort of rminds me of the fort over in the English channel. The One they use for the Boyard tv programme.


----------



## Ebenezer (Mar 22, 2009)

I believe that the lower levels of Fort Darnet have now been deliberately flooded by the owners to stop visitors from vandalising the place.

Sounds like vandalism to me anyway, not to say out-and-out killjoyism.

Not much to visit if you don't have diving gear and strong submersible lights, I'd guess.

What a shame.


----------



## shadydarkside (Mar 23, 2009)

yer thats right ...hoo is ok to do but like you said darnet is flooded ... they cut a chunk out of the island so the water pured in ....wood have takein the chavs years to do/think of that one


----------



## DigitalNoise (Mar 23, 2009)

The Twats!


----------

